# ND Field Trial



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Good Luck to everyone at the ND Field Trial!


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, Good Luck to All


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Has there been any word from the trial?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open did not finish 12 dogs to run tomorrow.
Sorry that's all the info I have...


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Big Congrats to Steve Blythe and Gibbs winning Qual today! Derby list and QAA in 2nd qual trial. 

Congrats to Clint Avant 2nd and Tim Springer 3rd! Sorry not sure which dogs. 

All I know is in last 3 series judges were in control. Looks like Ed and Ken had fun and got lots of answers.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Tim Springer got 3rd with #29 Butch and 4th with #12 Molly. Congratulations to all!


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations to Steve Blythe and Gibbs on their Q win yesterday!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind (first series was a double and blind)

1,3,5,6,7,8,9,10,12,13,17,20,21,23,24,25,26,28,29,30,31,32,33,35,36,37,38,41,42,45,46,50,52,57,58,59,60,62,
65,71,73,74,75,77,78,79,82,83,84,86,87,88,90,91,92,94,95


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

1,2,3,5,7,8,12,13,14,15,17,19,20,22,23,26,28,29,32,35,36,37,38,40,44,45,46,47,50,51

30 Total


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

EE is down for maint. Is this trial in Glyndon?


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes this is the ND field trial being run at Glyndon.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,3,8,12,13,15,19,20,22,29,35,36,38,40,44,45,47,50,51

20 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open did not finish there waterblind today.....will post callbacks tomorrow when I get them.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

1,8,13,15,22,35,40,44,45

9 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

1,5,6,7,9,10,12,20,24,28,30,35,36,38,42,46,58,71,87,95

20 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#22 Oscar O/H Vern Hasenbank
2nd-#13 Jazz O/H James Hurst
3rd-#40 Windy O/H Ken Neil
4th-#8 Dreamer O/H Ken Neil

RJ-#15 Monroe O/H Dennis Mitchell

JAMS- 1,35,44

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Brenda, thanks for keeping us always posted with updates and results. By the way Congrats for placements.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations to Vern Hasenbank and Oscar on winning the Amateur and Dennis Mitchell and Monroe on the RJ!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Open results
1st - 28 Newt - Ken Steele H - Unger
2nd - 1 Loner - swingle - H - Ty Rorem 
3rd - 7 rowdy - torinus H - Ty 
4th - 46 - bullet - swingle - H - Ty
RJ - 5 sugar - medford's H - Ledford
jams: 6,9,10,12,26,38,42,58,71,87

Congrats to all!!


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations to Steve Blythe on Jams with Finn, Hannah and Nicki!


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats Steve Blythe and Mr. Gibbs for Qual win.
Congrats to Vern Hasenbank and Oscar for the AM win.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Any Derby results...............


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st-#22 Oscar O/H Vern Hasenbank
> 2nd-#13 Jazz O/H James Hurst
> ...


Truly congrats to all. NDRC thanks for a really fun weekend!

Whew Hoo Amat Blue to Vern and Cathy Hasenbank and "World Famous" Oscar ......!


----------



## BentleysMom (Nov 6, 2010)

Derby results were: 1st to Kate O-Wayne Skochenski H-Robby Knutson
2nd to Major O-Darin Wurm H- Tim Melham
3rd to Quinn O- Chris Brandl H- Matt Johnson
4th to Reilly O- Greg Murtha H- Tim Melham
RJ to Ace O- Carol Huddleston H- Clay Bridges There were 8 jams sorry don't remember them all. I know Tim Springer had Kaylee and Clint Avant had a few. Tim Melham had jam with Amos. Congrats to all!! Nice Derby, lots of good dogs! Special congrats to Carol on the RJ with Ace in first Derby for them! If I am forgetting anyone, sorry don't have the book in front of me.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Golden Poms Poms waving for Ty Rorem, Rowdy and Caroline for the Open 3rd.
Sue


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Vern and Oscar!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

Excellent work Dynamic Retrievers (Tim Springer) for the ribbons in Qual and Derby!!!


----------

